# can anybody tell me how good is the apache 700 winterization



## carlos3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi can anyone advise me on how good the insulation is on the apache 700 o9 model this is my first motor home and have not had any experience of low temperatures, I’m worried about the fresh and grey water insulation.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Try this.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=63

Cheers

David


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
We have an Autotrail Scout so they will perform the same in Winter.

If you use your Motorhome thoughout winter (which we do,why have it sat on the drive?) then it will be heated and aired on a regular basis.

In winter we drop all the water at the end of each trip (fresh and grey ) and after giving it a clean up we leave the locker doors open for ventilation to help prevent damp.

Also drop the water from your boiler as you may not have an automatic release valve unless you have had one fitted as an extra.

When you are using it once you have pumped water into the boiler keep the water heated to prevent any chance of it freezing during the night and you will have lovely piping hot water in the morning!

We leave a small oil filled radiator on during the night just to keep the chill off.

The motorhome soon heats up with the blown air system or the fire so we are never cold inside and it helps prevent damp if you use it on a regular basis.

As long as you drop all the water in the tanks and boiler then you should be fine.

If there was a spell of really freezing temperatures I would put the small heater on inside to keep the chill off.

Hope this helps,it is what we do and it works for us,someone else may have some other hints or tips for you.

Val


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> We have an Autotrail Scout so they will perform the same in Winter


Er, not quite. I believe the Scouts are on the Alko chassis therefore have a double floor. The Apache is on a standard van chassis so has no double floor and I think slightly less thick insulation on the walls and roof.

We use our Apache all year round and the only problem is the waste water freezing up in the under-slung tank. There are two solutions:-

1. leave the tap open and drain into a container.
2. Wrap heating cable around the waste pipe and connect to a switch inside the van. Photo shows cable, I then wrapped in pipe insulation.

Trevor


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We have the 2004 Apache 700 and have used several times down to -7c, we have always been nice and cosy but remeber the tanks are not insulated and are outside.
I had a imersion type heater fitted to my water tank and use that if its below freezing but the waste will freeze up so leave it open and put a bucket under. Last time we did that i had to kick a big mound of ice off the waste pipe.

RD


----------

